# In between the thunderstorms



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Didn't get out in the salt or the yak this weekend, but i decided to go try the neighborhood pond in between some of the rain showers yesterday... slow bite and lots of small bites... did land this nice Red Ear (I believe).. definitely a PB for me on bream, he gave the 5wt a good fight.. gotta find out if there's more in there..


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That thing is a toad! Nice


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

That a fattie. What did he/she eat? Popping bug or subsurface?


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

flyfisher said:


> That a fattie. What did he/she eat? Popping bug or subsurface?



It's a cricket fly.. You can see it on the second pic if you zoom.. It's foam so it floats... He crushed it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Great...I'm up in Fairhope so spill the beans. Where were you?:thumbup:

The Woodlands, Rock Creek or Quail Creek GC etc. It's just between the two of us.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Haha I'm just a little north of that... private pond  shoot me a PM and we'll go fish it if you want


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang what a fatty!!!! You squeeze it and make it pee everywhere??? hahaha


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Jason said:


> Dang what a fatty!!!! You squeeze it and make it pee everywhere??? hahaha



Oh he peed on me on the dehook... He was a true to titty bream


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Now,that's a nice bream.................


----------

